# !!!update with pics!!! prayers needed for gadestroyer74!



## nmorgan83

Hey guys need your prayers and thought for gadestroyer74 he is a real dear freind of mine and was bite by a rattlesnake this morning on his hinting club he is in icu at redmond please keep him in ur thought and prayers


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Hate to hear this. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## SWAMP HUNTER 44

Sorry to hear that hope he will be ok.


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent. I came close a year ago, I ALWAYS wear snake boots


----------



## trophyslayer

Dangit man... hate that. Prayers sent up


----------



## MFOSTER

prayers sent


----------



## XIronheadX

Prayers sent!


----------



## mudfoot

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## adavis

He is a good man! Hate to hear! Prayers for him and Wendy!


----------



## nmorgan83

Thanks guys brian talks all the time about how many good people there are on these forums. I will keep yall posted on his progress.


----------



## Judge

Prayers for your friend.


----------



## Son

10-4.
Have seen many lately, he must not have had on snakeboots.


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for a positive outcome.......................


----------



## 7maghtr

Prayers sent for speedy recovery!!


----------



## 4HAND

Prayers sent.


----------



## Nicodemus

I hate to hear that. Prayers for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## snuffy

Prayer sent.


----------



## mattech

Prayers sent!


----------



## kevincox

Was he able to get medical attention within a reasonable amount of time? Praying for him


----------



## Sharpshooter

Prayers sent.


----------



## pushplow




----------



## Michael F. Gray

Prayers sent for gadestroyer & his family. Snake boots are something for all of us to invest in when entering the woods before cold weather. I am getting old(er), and just have chosen to hunt from a stand next to a mowed field, or wait for cold enough weather to run snakes into hibernation. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Gecko

Prayers sent.


----------



## hancock husler

Prayers sent from  my family to his


----------



## oaktree4444

prayers sent


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Prayers sent


----------



## trkyhntr70

paryers sent!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

WOW!! prayers definitely sent!


----------



## Maebo2011

Yes they are still out! my husband killed about a good four foot Timber Rattler about 15 foot from my tree stand this morning !!!!! sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 1singleshot

Prayers sent


----------



## HUNTER24/7

Prayers sent


----------



## triton

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## andrewechols31

prayer just sent up!! The good lord will get him through!


----------



## slip

Dangit... Best of luck to him and his family. Keep us updated.


To everyone else, quit assuming he wasnt wearing snake boots. Snakes dont have a below the knee limit.


----------



## sgrantham

Prayers for a complete and speedy recovery


----------



## fxwg85

Praying Brian has  a full and speedy recovery


----------



## steve_autigers

Prayers sent!


----------



## nmorgan83

!!update!! Brians doing good still has some test to run it bit him on his right calf he is stable thank u for all your prayers


----------



## bowtie

Prayers sent....hope it goes well...


----------



## Egbertdavis

Glad to hear the prognosis is good!


----------



## AlanShort

Just heard from chuck. Hate to hear it. Get to feeling better bud.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Its gonna be a ruff 24 hours mybody has rejected the antivenom cause a reaction I'm having trouble breathing lost feel to all extremities as well as made my  speech  slurred.. We hope the test go good so there will be no surgery.. I was traveling across a food plot that we just planted. I was going to the next one when I see a decent size snake so I sped up to see it ran. It over with the atv I get off go around an went to stomp it with my foot ( tennis shoes) I  lost my balance and fell over the side away from the snake. On the way down the snake struck me In the back of the calf on right leg I knew istantly I had been bit I quickly jump up grab a stick and disposed of the snake. Stick broke so I got another and beat some more.. Moral here is snake was doing Nothing to me It
was defending itself from me tryin to kill it.. I should have left it along and went on my way lesson learned.. It was a 4 foot timber ratler with 5 buttons.. Thanks everyone cor your Thoughts and prayers !


----------



## DeepweR

Man that sux,,, prayn' for ya!!!


----------



## bowtie

well at least you got the last lick in....lol....call me tomorrow....hope you get feeling better...how did that snake hit them skinny legs....hahhahahahaha


----------



## Dustin Pate

Prayers sent. Hope they get you comfortable and fixed up!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

He was a back stabber he knew not to strike me from the front Cheater. NO worries I got even !


----------



## WindyRidge11

Man i say a little prayer for ya.


----------



## mudfoot

Glad to see your doing fine. Good luck man still praying.


----------



## snookdoctor

That's a hard lesson to learn. Hopefully your story will make others think twice during snake encounters. 

I hope you recover soon with no ill effects.


----------



## hikingthehills

Prayers sent


----------



## jbird1

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Its gonna be a ruff 24 hours mybody has rejected the antivenom cause a reaction I'm having trouble breathing lost feel to all extremities as well as made my  speech  slurred.. We hope the test go good so there will be no surgery.. I was traveling across a food plot that we just planted. I was going to the next one when I see a decent size snake so I sped up to see it ran. It over with the atv I get off go around an went to stomp it with my foot ( tennis shoes) I  lost my balance and fell over the side away from the snake. On the way down the snake struck me In the back of the calf on right leg I knew istantly I had been bit I quickly jump up grab a stick and disposed of the snake. Stick broke so I got another and beat some more.. Moral here is snake was doing Nothing to me It
> was defending itself from me tryin to kill it.. I should have left it along and went on my way lesson learned.. It was a 4 foot timber ratler with 5 buttons.. Thanks everyone cor your Thoughts and prayers !



GON should do a write up about your story.  Hope all goes well with the tests.


----------



## Broncobird

Prayers Sent


----------



## How2fish

Best of luck and best wishes...!


----------



## saw tooth

Prayers sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This is the timber ratler that bit me ...


----------



## dpcmcghee

Prayers from Florida


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

What county were you in when you got bit?


----------



## Horns

Glad it wasn't worse. Proud you are still with us.


----------



## oops1

Holy crap... I hate to hear that...I'm no fan of snakes...prayin for you and yours...good luck hoss!


----------



## ReelAffair

Hate to hear this, prayers sent to you for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This was in Polk county Georgia. Off of Esom hill rd souh of prior station road !


----------



## gahunter12

Prayers sent. I hope you get well soon!!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Gadestroyer74 said:


> This was in Polk county Georgia. Off of Esom hill rd souh of prior station road !



Im in Haralson County. Hate to hear about you getting bit. Hope everything works out for you and you recover quick.


----------



## GONoob

Hope you recover, fully. Got any cool pics of the bite site?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

They have be wrapped up and all kinda wires and gadgets feelin like I'm in a space ship


----------



## Etoncathunter

Hope ya get to feeling better.


----------



## gacowboy

Praying for a good recovery for you.


----------



## Johnwayne88

Praying for you and good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## Jdgreen

Prayers going up for a speedy recovery..


----------



## nmorgan83

He is a tough ol bird aint to much iv ever seen that will keep his stubourn rear down....but i to am glad your doing good brian i might have to take my chance since ur injired and whoop ya in a bow tourney...lol just kiddin man


----------



## alnen

Get better soon!


----------



## JasonF

Glad its not worse. I pray you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Silver Britches

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I get off go around an went to stomp it with my foot ( tennis shoes) I  lost my balance and fell over the side away from the snake.



Hope you get better soon. Also, you're the first person I've ever heard of that tried to kill a poisonous snake by stomping on it with tennis shoes.   What in the world, dude? Let this be a valuable lesson to you.

Again, hope you get better soon and make a full recovery.

DON'T STOMP ANY MORE SNAKES!!


----------



## dmclain1

Glad you are ok, crazy story. I was curious how long it took you to make it to the hospital? Did they have the antivenom on site? Prayers sent for full recovery.


----------



## bamaboy

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## oops1

Silver Britches said:


> Hope you get better soon. Also, you're the first person I've ever heard of that tried to kill a poisonous snake by stomping on it with tennis shoes.   What in the world, dude? Let this be a valuable lesson to you.
> 
> Again, hope you get better soon and make a full recovery.
> 
> DON'T STOMP ANY MORE SNAKES!! [/QUOT
> that's why we have firearms


----------



## ABBYS DAD

prayers for you.... I'm in Polk as well, purchasing snake boots ASAP! 



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Well sometimes you don't think things through. I usually always have my boots this day I decided It's just food plots I don't really need them. I had them I'm the truck just didn't use them my neighbors son even said hey buddy you gonna put your boots on I said Nahh don't need them.. Wrong ! I will have them on for now on...nmorgan thanks for the comments. Bud I bet you sold kick me when i am down lol j/k.. I am feeling better maybe I will get to come home later today..Thank ya cellars for your prayers and concerns


----------



## triton196

good deal i hope he recovers well with a story to tell,  rattle snakes and copper heads freak me out i wear my snake boots all deer season if its warm to try and prevent it but you never know a snake can bite you from a limb. ive seen them crawling in south ga on warmer days during deer season.


----------



## sothunfried

prayers sent for ya GOD bless!


----------



## cramer

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery


----------



## godogs57

Might be twisted, but I would have skinned that bugger and made a hat band or belt out of him...sort of a constant reminder to me to think twice about such things later on!


----------



## throwdown

Been there done that, not a great feeling. Hope you get to feeling better bro.


----------



## bowtie

godogs57 said:


> Might be twisted, but I would have skinned that bugger and made a hat band or belt out of him...sort of a constant reminder to me to think twice about such things later on!



yep.....i agree.


----------



## Greene728

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Well sometimes you don't think things through. I usually always have my boots this day I decided It's just food plots I don't really need them. I had them I'm the truck just didn't use them my neighbors son even said hey buddy you gonna put your boots on I said Nahh don't need them.. Wrong ! I will have them on for now on...nmorgan thanks for the comments. Bud I bet you sold kick me when i am down lol j/k.. I am feeling better maybe I will get to come home later today..Thank ya cellars for your prayers and concerns



Prayers to you for a quick and full recovery. I also want to applaud you for maning up and admitting you made a bad choice. We all do it but few will ever admit to it. Like you said, if theres no reason to fool with em, leave em alone and let them do what they do. Almost every single snake bite that occurs happens due to bad judgement. Im sure you learned that and sincerely appreciate your honesty on what happened, cause many would just assumed the snake stalked you down and viciously attacked!

Get well soon!


----------



## drenalin08

Hope you have a speedy recovery and prayers sent!


----------



## Bam Bam

Glad your doing good!


----------



## Wastin Bullets

Glad it wasn't worse.. Praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## ross the deer slayer

jbird1 said:


> GON should do a write up about your story.  Hope all goes well with the tests.



YES I agree. This is why I ALWAYS wear snake boots and a glock everywhere I go no matter what time of year. I would Never stomp on a snake..maybe an armadillo..not a snake haha i'm too scared of em


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I'm really scared of them guess I had a mancho moment.. Dr came in today and is worried about leg i am still numb and tingly all over been short of breath muscles are tense and weak.. If the leg doesn't Improve they may need to do surgery. I'm breaking out red around my neck. I will have me a pistol from now on and my boots on. I thank god the two 10 and 11 year old boys I had with me didn't get bit they may not have made it.. I never go alone in the woods. Ther swas another member ( fire captain retire) and my buddy's dad there with me. Fire captain rushed me to the waiting ambulance


----------



## smitty

Wishing you a speedy recovery ! I shot a 4 footer yesterday , in the road ! Was going to play with it and decided that was not necessary ! Seeing this I'm just going to pass on them from now on ! I have it soaking in butter milk and going to fry it up !


----------



## Coon Dog

Hope you get better soon my family and I hunt off  esom hill road in polk co saw some rattlers on our club we might be neighbors the big lake is on our club


----------



## whitetail hunter

Dang it my buddy done got bit:/ feel better buddy I seen it on Facebook but didn't know that was you


----------



## nickel back

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Its gonna be a ruff 24 hours mybody has rejected the antivenom cause a reaction I'm having trouble breathing lost feel to all extremities as well as made my  speech  slurred.. We hope the test go good so there will be no surgery.. I was traveling across a food plot that we just planted. I was going to the next one when I see a decent size snake so I sped up to see it ran. It over with the atv I get off go around an went to stomp it with my foot ( tennis shoes) I  lost my balance and fell over the side away from the snake. On the way down the snake struck me In the back of the calf on right leg I knew istantly I had been bit I quickly jump up grab a stick and disposed of the snake. Stick broke so I got another and beat some more.. Moral here is snake was doing Nothing to me It
> was defending itself from me tryin to kill it.. I should have left it along and went on my way lesson learned.. It was a 4 foot timber ratler with 5 buttons.. Thanks everyone cor your Thoughts and prayers !



every one should take note of your lesson learned......sent to you for a fast recovery.


----------



## Killdee

Wow!! Brian I can just imagine you falling by a rattlesnake knowing that was not going to come out good. Good luck on the recovery buddy. Prayer going up for you.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yeah I stumbled trying to smash its head and got bit on the way down. Now I will just leave them be.. If I have to I will shoot it .. Sure appreciate my friends here at Gon thank y'all for responding and praying for me. Brady since you got he grinch award I need the idiot award lol ...


----------



## Nicodemus

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yeah I stumbled trying to smash its head and got bit on the way down. Now I will just leave them be.. If I have to I will shoot it .. Sure appreciate my friends here at Gon thank y'all for responding and praying for me. Brady since you got he grinch award I need the idiot award lol ...





Good to hear you`re improvin`, and also that you took that hard earned lesson to heart.

 Is Crofab what you had the reaction to?


----------



## tcward

Get well soon friend! The deer are waiting!


----------



## z71mathewsman

What county were you in? I joined my first south georgia club this year in Macon County,,,looks to be rattlesnake heaven.I guess I need to invest in me some snake chaps.I worry about walking to my stand before daylight and after dark coming out.Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## BASS1FUN

Glad you are doing better, stomp their heads with lead from now on.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Nick it was crofab they started me with 10 ml first and it went south quickly.. I will just leave them be if I have to they will get lead poisoning from now on.. My land is in Polk county ga just outside of cedartown ga.. Another member went back to cut the rattlers off and there was an even bigger snake there with the other one.. As so many have mentioned the snakes have been very bad this year ....Be careful out there and it you can just leave he snakes be and walk another route. Hospital said this is the only snake bite they have had here in over 13 years. Thy literally didn't know how to treat me. They had to go through poision control at emery to know what to do...


----------



## kmckinnie

Brian, Don't play with what rattles! 
Best wishes for you! I know you will recover. 
Prayers sent for 1 tuff snake killer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks ole buddy it's been a tuff couple days. Here but I'm makin it so far. Y'all sure are doing good so far in the season


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

Prayers Sent, Hope that you continue to get better.


----------



## kmckinnie

My grandson sat in a stand not to long ago and seen a timber rattler crawling on  the edge of the patch! We call it the rattle snake stand now. They are a wonder of nature!
TTYL bud! Don't give the hired help at the hospital to much trouble.LOLs


----------



## Stumper

Praying for your buddy for a full recovery!


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Prayers sent for a full and fast recovery !!


----------



## whitetail hunter

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yeah I stumbled trying to smash its head and got bit on the way down. Now I will just leave them be.. If I have to I will shoot it .. Sure appreciate my friends here at Gon thank y'all for responding and praying for me. Brady since you got he grinch award I need the idiot award lol ...



Lol accidents happen maybe I can stay clear of that award this year


----------



## bubbabuck

Holly Cow!!...Just read this.....Gadestroyer....brother I'm glad you are improving dude !!!....Good grief man !! I hate like mad your having to go thru that nonsence....hope you make a full and Quick recovery....lots of huntin coming up...soooon !!!


Note to self......do NOT leave a perfectly good 4 wheeler to stomp a mud hole in a rattler with tennis shoes on !!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks bubba ! I surely am not gonna do that again wasnt the smartest thing to do.. I am getting me a pistol now if need be I will shot the blasted serpent. Otherwise I may just leave them along .. Sure do appreciate you thinking about me brother....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks bubba ! Yeah I made a bad decision gettin off and trying to stomp that snake with my tennis shoes. I don't own snake boots I have always just wore my rubber boots. I believe I will get me a pair now. I think I will be getting me a pistol too. Thought I was gonna get to go home was informed thats not gonna be happening for a few days swelling is increasing in my leg.. This is gonna be. Longer battle than exspected


----------



## bubbabuck

Hate to hear that ....gonna send a prayer on up for ya to get up and back in the woods asap!!....Do what the docs tell ya , and keep us posted often!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I will bubba and thank you friend. The surgeon nurse just came in and the dr. A disease specialist is coming today to meet with the dr and surgeons to change antibiotics and discuss what options as far as surgery.. Today is the worst I have felt health use tired run down.wore out swollen. Them ole snakes leave a nasty bite.. This has been worse on me as my body rejected the anti venom.


----------



## Nicodemus

Brian, what type surgery do they have in mind to do?


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayer sent for a speedy recovery and not having to have surgery. 

Get well Bro


----------



## hoochman2

just keep leaning on JESUS


----------



## tlr323

shot a 3 footer saturday and saw one big around as a softball on road from cochran sunday morning.. guy behind me got him.. sounds like they are alot of them moving now


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Nic thy are discussion it the charge nurse for the ortho surgeon has been in as well as the vascar surgeon charge nurse also been in to see me disease specilalist is coming ther going to decide what needs done not getting better swelling is increasing breathing is shortening. Not doing to good today fellas


----------



## Egbertdavis

Glad to hear that you are feeling better.  I know I have seen more snakes this year than any past.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

hoochman2 said:


> just keep leaning on JESUS


yes sir !


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I hope you get to feeling better real soon! Those snakes pack a wallop I keep a long stick in all of my blinds and run it across the ground before I get in to make sure. Take it easy


----------



## Nicodemus

Keep your spirits up and know we all have you in out thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank y'all ! Doing an ultra sound on leg now


----------



## duckman31822

prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## striper commander

I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ultra sound didn't reveal any blood clots. Surgeon looked at leg said there want any compartment syndrome present at this time. As of now no surgery. He stated since the body rejected the anti venom that my body and white blood cells was going to have to break down the venom. Now we just wait and pray that nothing else changes..


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Prayers sent that you get better. I turkey hunted in that area many moons ago when it was Bowater property. I never saw a rattler though.


----------



## Buck Nasty

Not to be gross, but any pics of the bite area?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ok fellars here is the latest I'm gonna be kept for a few days to monitor my body and any changes and make sure everything stays working and going in the right direction. The body is fighting the venom well they have given me a shot for blood cloting numerous pain meds I have had chest extras as well as ultra sound of my leg.the surgeon has looks at it and at this point doesn't need surgery. The infectious disease people came and said everything is going In the right direction and my body is fighting it well


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I am not able to get any photos of the area at this time.. It doesn't look to bad it's swollen and red up and down my leg


----------



## dawg2

godogs57 said:


> Might be twisted, but I would have skinned that bugger and made a hat band or belt out of him...sort of a constant reminder to me to think twice about such things later on!



Same here and I would have cooked him up too


----------



## Killdee

So you had no antivirus, there just treating it with antibiotics? You are a lucky guy, perhaps the snake felt sorry for you, being all clumsily and falling on him and only gave you a Bud lite bite. Glad your doing good, and keep us posted.


----------



## jigman

Prayers sent for a full recovery.


----------



## j_seph

Prayers for ya man, Brad Paul got hit on hand a few weeks ago and spent close to a week in there. He said it was the worst pain he had ever felt. He is home doing good now though so hang in there


----------



## Gadestroyer74

No anti venom killdee my body rEjected it. Havin to fight it with antibiotics and my body with the blood cells. I'm gonna be in here about a week myself and it has been some kind of painful very scary and got my attention I do not own a pistol but I'm looking to get one and a pair of snake boots


----------



## scandmx5

Hope you have a speedy recovery and get back in the woods ASAP!


----------



## Rodney Holland

Praying for ya !!


----------



## cuntryncity

Prayers sent!


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Prayers sent, get well soon.


----------



## remington742

prayers sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Sure do thank y'all for all the prayers and support . I am hanging in there it's been a ruff fight good lord willing I will make it.. I surely hope everyone that has read will remember this no snake is worth your life to kill it.. When anti venom is rejected by your body it is up to your immune system to fight it. The onlything the hospital can do is keep you from cloting and try and keep your kidneys working. It's up to your white blood cells tO break down the venom.. Be safe and give snakes there space if you have to kill it froma distance it's not worth death


----------



## smitty

Glad your doing better ! Hang in there the ride is almost over and you'll be home soon !


----------



## elfiii

Gadestroyer74 said:


> He was a back stabber he knew not to strike me from the front Cheater. NO worries I got even !



Heal up quick and get back in the fight! Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ronnie T

God bless you.
You're in my prayers.

Have they had to make any skin cuts to relieve internal pressure in the swollen areas?

Take care.


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent! Getcha a taurus judge and BLAST THEM SNAKES if the occasion calls for it


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers added for you from here! Get well soon Brother!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ronnie they haven't had to do any kind or surgery they where concerned they would have to do compartment surgery where they would make a one foot cut on the side of my thigh and my calf and remove that skin that is on the outside of deer meat to allow the muscle to get the pressure out and then once the swelling went down they would fix it back. They didn't have to do that.. They are now just monitoring me my kydneys and to make sure no blood clots form. My white blood cells are fighting he venom. It's just gonna take some time to get better. I am getting a pistol and snake boots. I am so thankful the 10 & 11 year old boys didn't get bit.. Thank y'all for the continual support.. My mama always said I was meaner than a rattle snake. Never new I would find out....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here are some pics for y'all to see


----------



## scandmx5

That needs to be the next GON cover lol. Pulling for ya gade, though it seems as though you're out of the water..just need time.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Scand thanks buddy not out of woods quite yet but alot better


----------



## adavis

I know you going to pull through Brian! Ask me how I know... Andrea my five year old said a special prayer for you tonight during her bedtime prayers. She did it on her own. It was the sweetest little prayer I've ever heard! Pic of you in the bed hit me hard. Friend, let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## struttinsouthern

Prayers sent. I was fortunate brother this past turkey season when I stepped on a canebrake rattlesnake and he bit me on the reinforced part of my rubber boots, it did not penetrate my skin.  Its times like this that make me realize how fortunate we really are. Glad you are recovering brother , God Bless!


----------



## slip

Just out of my own curiosity...

How long after the bite did it take for you to feel the effects of the venom? How long did it take to see the effects of the venom?


Glad you're still with us man.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Slip the first thing i felt was like a bee sting. That was instant then I began to feel tingling through out body within 10 mintues. Then there was this horrible taste in my mouth about the same time frame. At about the 15 minute mark my muscles began to tense up and contract and breathing became harder at about the 20 to 25 mark by throat and tongue began to swell and breathing became difficult all extremities where completely numb and tingling as if they where asleep by the 40 mintue mark I began to slip out of concisnuss and from what I am told I was stopping breathing. By this I was at the hospital. Those are the best of my knowledge from bite to er. Some of this was told to me by hospital personnel.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

adavis said:


> I know you going to pull through Brian! Ask me how I know... Andrea my five year old said a special prayer for you tonight during her bedtime prayers. She did it on her own. It was the sweetest little prayer I've ever heard! Pic of you in the bed hit me hard. Friend, let me know if there is anything I can do.


Andy you and your family are dear to my heart. I got to become your friend and feel you are very much a part of our family. We have spent some great times at alatoona and conversation over the course of the years I have known you. I am glad to call you my true friend..that prayer andrea made must have touched your heart as it has touched mine. Thank you buddy for always being my friend...


----------



## triton196

dang man you would think it would wear off after a few days. hang in there man just be tough and think positive fighting thoughts instead of stress if you can. snake boots and some snake shot are a good idea i say kill all poisonous snakes you never know you could be killing the snake that was going to bite and harm or kill someone.


----------



## BowanaLee

Dang, this is the 1st Id heard of this. I hope your doing good buddy. Ole Bowanna is pulling fer ya and my prayers are out to you and your family.  
I wont go into what and what not to do. The important thing is your health. We don't have to look far, to see how lucky we are. 
Gods speed healing pal !


----------



## duckman31822

Glad u doin better.. as far as pistols in the woods, look at the Judge.. fill it with #6 or 8 shot and the snakes dont stand a chance.. will keep you in my prayers


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you fellars.. Deff gettin me a pistol,  appreciate all the input and advise giving to me.. You never can be to careful. It is very clear i did things wrong I am gonna learn from this and make better decisions going forward in the woods.. I am very thankful I am still alive to be able too..


----------



## scandmx5

Haha wide awake in the hospital at 3:45AM. Hope they have a good channel lineup!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Prayers being sent up in hopes of a complete recovery for you.  You were very fortunate that you had others with you during this incident so they could react very quickly and get assistance to you.  I am sure that you didn't plan on being a teacher a few days ago BUT you have taught all of us here on GON a very valuable lesson.

Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Addicted

Glad you made it Brian! I have been reading this thread for a couple days and just now put two and two together.

Your mom posted about this on FB.

Your mom and my mom are cousins.  LOL

Small World.

Speedy recovery!

RandyP


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Aww man that's cool. Didn't knOw that it is a small world... Boy it gets old gettin woke up every 2 hours to get checked.. This hospital and staff here has been amazing. Thank you eagle eye I had no idea that my life and others where going to change as of this last weekend. I hope people have learned through my ordeal and hopefully will educate others to use better judgement


----------



## Addicted

My brother Alan killed this fine 4ft specimen on his lease in Washington county a couple weekends ago.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man thats about how big the one that bit me was


----------



## Addicted

After seeing this one Alan killed and reading all this about you, I'm not going in the woods without my snake chaps anymore.

I bought some at the Academy before the season and I've been wearing them "most" of the time.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man I am glad your wearing them. I don't have any but I will once I get outa the hospital and get back to reality.


----------



## gwyatt202

Wow...sorry to hear about all that. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Dear lord that looks and sounds like it hurt!

Good luck brother


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Jim it hurt like haties I'm makin it though I'm pretty much outta the woods now just recovering from the venom. It's takin much longer to over come due to my body rejecting the anti venom. It's having to fight it off itself. Looking forward to some life from tree brother !


----------



## Nicodemus

Brian, I have to ask. Why did you attempt to stomp that rattler, and what position was the snake in when you made your move?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Nic I had two young boys that where with me. Not with me where the snake was. I ran the snake over with the atv. I got off to look to see if I killed it walked around behind the atv and didn't see it. It was slowly crawling away from me.. My adrenaline took over and I tried to stomp the snake and stumbled when I did and lost my balance falling to the opposite side of the snake he struck me in the calf when I fell. I jump up quickly and the snake was then curled up in a striking position and rattling I grabbed  a stick at that point and began to strike the snake. The stick broke I grabbed another and hit it some More finally killing it. As I have stated before first off I made a bad decision on my choice of action and should have left the snake alone. Secondly I should have had snake boots on and not tennis shoes . Thirdly if my intentions where to kill the snake I should have had the right weapon to do so without endagering myself in doing so


----------



## Nicodemus

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Nic I had two young boys that where with me. Not with me where the snake was. I ran the snake over with the atv. I got off to look to see if I killed it walked around behind the atv and didn't see it. It was slowly crawling away from me.. My adrenaline took over and I tried to stomp the snake and stumbled when I did and lost my balance falling to the opposite side of the snake he struck me in the calf when I fell. I jump up quickly and the snake was then curled up in a striking position and rattling I grabbed  a stick at that point and began to strike the snake. The stick broke I grabbed another and hit it some More finally killing it. As I have stated before first off I made a bad decision on my choice of action and should have left the snake alone. Secondly I should have had snake boots on and not tennis shoes . Thirdly if my intentions where to kill the snake I should have had the right weapon to do so without endagering myself in doing so





That`s scary, and a bad ordeal. Again, hope you have a full recovery with no complications.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you Nic !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Fellas y'all pray for me the emtionaly part of this is really gettin to me right now I'm confused and disoriented so many things are changing having hot flashes tried to get up and that didn't go to well I'm struggling today. Lord please help me get through these times !


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Hey man, Hope you get to feeling better. I don't give poisonous snakes a break if I come across em., I don't like em. Prayers are sent for your quick recovery.


----------



## j_seph

Prayers sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks j seph !


----------



## hicktownboy

Prayers sent man! Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## blackstar

I just read this, I along with all the others hope for only the best outcome for you. Hang in there we are all with ya. Prayers sent up from Florida.


----------



## bigelow

praying for ya buddy...im sure you will pull through ....i may stop wearimg sandales around camp now


----------



## Gaswamp

hang in there and keep a positive outlook.


----------



## hodgman

just saw this, man this is awful for you to have to go through. me and my family will pray for you. hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## kh67148

Praying for ya and hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks fellas ! Well the physical therapist came into to see about gettin me up and to walk with a walker.. No matter how mind strong i am and no matter how bad I want to walk and get out of this hospital my leg just isn't  working so much pain. I about passed Out. From the pain. It's like my leg is jello I am starting to realize just how serious this is and how lucky I am to be alive. Thanks everyone for there continual prayers and support it's gonna be a tuff road a hoe


----------



## Addicted

Hang in there Brian, your gonna get through this. Heck, keep posting here and maybe the conversing with fellow outdoorsmen will help to take your mind off of what you are dealing with.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It sure is helping I hope I am not bothering anyone I look forward to reading what people write on here


----------



## frdstang90

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It sure is helping I hope I am not bothering anyone I look forward to reading what people write on here



Just keep us updated on how things are going.  I keep a check on this thread hoping to see you  post that they are letting you go home.  Keep the faith in the man upstairs, he is going to heal and make everything well.


----------



## papachaz

prayers goin out for you from another polk county boy. you're not botherin us posting here. We want to be kept updated on how it's going. praying for the pain to ease!


----------



## Killdee

I'm sure its boreing just laying around the hospital bud. I would be glad to bring you a few of my broken cameras to work on while you mend. Looking at your pic's of your leg makes me think you were pretty lucky, I remember several years ago an artical in GON of a fellow got hit working on a fence. His leg swelled up as big as your waist. Hang in and pm me if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you fellars it sure is good to know how many caring people there are on Gon it's amazing the support and quality of people here thnks you !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Killdee said:


> I'm sure its boreing just laying around the hospital bud. I would be glad to bring you a few of my broken cameras to work on while you mend. Looking at your pic's of your leg makes me think you were pretty lucky, I remember several years ago an artical in GON of a fellow got hit working on aTha I  fence. His leg swelled up as big as your waist. Hang in and pm me if I can help you in any way.


Thank you killdee !! I can't gurantee the workin condition of it after I got done with these meds they have me on hehe... The more i have learned here at the hospital and through poison control through emery it's very rare to get bit they most will leave the area.. They have told me here at the hospital I am the first one they have had bit in many years there have been nurses and all kinds of staff coming in observe and see it. Infectious disease specialist told me I was very lucky to have made it. Since my body rejected the anti venom


----------



## miles58

Anyone willing to stomp a rattlesnake wearing tennies is welcome up here.  We have brds, we have ducks, we have deer, we have elk, we have gears and we have moose.

We don't have rattlesnakes if you stay out of the SE corner of the state.   There's precious few of them there, and even there, you'r lkely not see one your whole life.

Dave


----------



## Wastin Bullets

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It sure is helping I hope I am not bothering anyone I look forward to reading what people write on here


You're not bothering anyone! Keep posting away! I am also ready to see the post when you say the docs are releasing you to go home! Hang in there Bud!


----------



## bowtie

Hope he is released soon....


----------



## TCBuster

Brian,
Been coming back to this thread over and over to check on you.  Many prayers sent for you since first reading this and will continue till you get back in the stand.  Nothing like this forum to get so many involved in your support and recovery.  Looking forward to good news soon!


----------



## Bossman

Brian my prayer is for a full and speedy  recovery. Keep the faith brother..


----------



## Maebo2011

Sending prayers for a speedy and full recovery!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank ya fellars I had a couple quest this evening from my work and my uncle. Sure did brighten the day.. I m tying to stay positive and look for the light at the end of the tunnel. Everyday I wake up seems to be another set of obstacles to go through. Once I am able to leave here when ever that may be I will be using a walker until my muscles recover...


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin

Gadestroyer you are in my thoughts and prayers buddy. In addition to the affects of venom, it can also cause an allergic reaction just like bee stings.  Sounds like quite an ordeal. I am an EMT and I have heard of more cases of snake bites this year than normal. sending prayers up for God's peace and comfort and a speedy recovery.

PM sent


----------



## one hogman

Wishin you up and Well as soon as Poss young Man, Our prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## bigelow

i changed my mind still wearing sandles...still in our thoughts and prayers..hang in there brother


----------



## gahunter12

Prayers sent. May God take over this, and heal your body.


----------



## Beenslayin

I hope you get to feeling better.  One thing I know for sure  is if you have fresh planted food plots  with seed still exposed those rodents are hard after those seeds which draws the snakes in.


----------



## PharmD

If your physician put in a PT evaluation, he must think you are coming along ok.  Have they moved your from the bed to the chair yet?  Are you on room oxygen? What hospital are you being treated at?


----------



## fatboyslick

prayed for you gadestroyer  hope you are back in the stand soon.


----------



## chevy85

praying for you and fast healing


----------



## M80

Praying for you and your family.  I will mention it to the church tomorrow night.  We are in revival so there will be 3 churches representing.  Remember Prov. 5v7.  "Trust in the Lord with all thy heart and all thy soul.  Lean not unto thine own understanding, in all thy ways aknowledge him and he will direct thy path.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Good morning folks... I am feeling alittle better today. Looks like some of the swelling has went down. I feel good aslong as I am laying here not doing anything. Pain is still present and leg is hurting. I have to be able to get up and walk and use the bathroom.. My breathing becomes short at times. Laying here and how I feel is Totaly different than trying to get up and how I feel.. Let's just pray today is better and I can actually take a step and walk.....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

PharmD said:


> If your physician put in a PT evaluation, he must think you are coming along ok.  Have they moved your from the bed to the chair yet?  Are you on room oxygen? What hospital are you being treated at?


I am at Redmond in Rome ga.. They have oxygen in the room that I use when my breathing become short. There still giving me antibiotics and morphine along with steroids. They have tried to get me into a chair yesteday and to walk body just wouldn't coperate. Leg was useless yesteday. Today is a new day and hopefully I can do something with it.. Let's pray I can .. Thank you folks for the uplifting prayers and support y'all help keep me going . I look at this thread repeatedly through out the day..


----------



## one_shot

prayers sent ! 
Clay County
I was harrowing last year parked my Utv and went to step out a rattle snake was crawling 4 ' straight toward me.  I reached in the glove box of the mule and the 40 glock eliminated the problem. 
The next weekend I killed 2 more at noon.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dang ! I gotta get me a decent pistol just may take me some time since I have been outta work and in the hospital so long.. My wife has a 380 I wreckon I can use that. I won't say I won't ever be but again but I gurantee you it won't be from doing something stupid.. The saying goes stupid hurts and boy was that ever true here nearly deadly ....


----------



## Addicted

Good Morning, glad you're feeling a little better. When the nurse comes in with breakfast ask for an extra serving of that famous Hospital Jello.

MMM-MMM, that'll make ya feel better. LOL


----------



## one_shot

The timber rattler was the 1st. one . It was a gray color,didn't look like a rattler. I started to kick it out of the way and saw rattles. 
The others were diamondbacks.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Glad you're feeling a little better, hang in there. That's gotta be rough to go through. Hopefully, you have the worst of it behind you now.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Addicted the hospital jello is pretty good. They brought some banana pudding and man it was real good lol. Yeah I believe the worst is behind me now.. I am just going into recovery mode and trying to get things going in the right direction. It's so humbling to me that I feel pretty good Try to do anything at all and it just drains me and I feel like poop again.. Mine deff was a timber rattler.. Fellars I'm giving it my all trying to get outta here the harder I try the more I realize how tuff this is gonna be.. I believe I am gonna have to goto physical therapy. They don't tell me to much do as not to stress me out I guess


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Well seems like everytime I start to make progress i go backwards. I went to push myself up with my leg hurt my leg nurse had to come back in and give me morphine for the pain. I feel so helpless ! God this is killing me ...


----------



## deepwater

Hang in there. Prayers sent.


----------



## bigelow

baby steps man....save me some of that jello


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Woohoo man I am so stoked I was able to get in a chair....... Never thought i would be that happy to sit in a chair.. It is feeling weird but thank god I am able to get up


----------



## slip

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Well seems like everytime I start to make progress i go backwards. I went to push myself up with my leg hurt my leg nurse had to come back in and give me morphine for the pain. I feel so helpless ! God this is killing me ...



Take it easy man, you just got bit by a durn rattle snake only a few days ago. Its going to take some time to get back to 100%.

If you rush it to much you'll only be taking steps backwards.

Just do what the Docs tell you and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

slip said:


> Take it easy man, you just got bit by a durn rattle snake only a few days ago. Its going to take some time to get back to 100%.
> 
> If you rush it to much you'll only be taking steps backwards.
> 
> Just do what the Docs tell you and the rest will fall into place.



sounds like your doin pretty good considering it was not long ago. may need to not push it too hard-prayers sent as well.


----------



## alan

Glad you were able to get up! Hope your recovery is fast.


----------



## southernboy2147

this has to be my worse fear. i have issues with snakes but rattle snakes especially. glad you made it out okay bud


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man I am so happy I was able to take about 10 to 25 small steps.... The pain got so severe I had to lay back down get some more pain meds. Thanks for helping to keep my spirits up !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

For the record please don't send me crap like this I don't smoke drink or do anything.. As people ever heard of makin a bad decision !!


----------



## Keebs

slip said:


> Take it easy man, you just got bit by a durn rattle snake only a few days ago. Its going to take some time to get back to 100%.
> 
> If you rush it to much you'll only be taking steps backwards.
> 
> Just do what the Docs tell you and the rest will fall into place.


 Good advice right there!


----------



## Gone Fishin

Good to see that you are okay.


----------



## blackstar

Pay him no mind. We have all made mistakes, he included. There was only one born unto this earth perfect, and He is looking over you in this. We all here hope you recover fully from this and I for one think you will. Hang in there man.


----------



## AlanShort

Dang bud Hollar at me if ya need somebody to talk to.


----------



## Addicted

Gadestroyer74 said:


> For the record please don't send me crap like this I don't smoke drink or do anything.. As people ever heard of makin a bad decision !!



From what I've read the only bad decision you made was letting that critter get you. Bet you won't let that happen again. LOL

You did nothing wrong by killing that thing!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Let me update here please keep in mind I am on alot of medicine and pain pills .. If I say something that's wrong I apologize in advance.. To set the record straight. I do not drink. Smoke do drugs or anything. I simply used poor judgement in dealing with the snake. Please reframe from bashing me in a pm or on this thread. Thanks everyone who has supported me in this time of need. Thanks you all.. Brian


----------



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll keep the posts and PMs positive for Brian as he fights to recover from this ordeal. 

Thanks.


----------



## dawg2

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I am at Redmond in Rome ga.. They have oxygen in the room that I use when my breathing become short. There still giving me antibiotics and morphine along with steroids. They have tried to get me into a chair yesteday and to walk body just wouldn't coperate. Leg was useless yesteday. Today is a new day and hopefully I can do something with it.. Let's pray I can .. Thank you folks for the uplifting prayers and support y'all help keep me going . I look at this thread repeatedly through out the day..



Hang in there.  You are very, very lucky.  All I can add is keep your attitude positive and focus on healing.  You are making good progress.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you dawg and Nic. I got up and took a few steps earlier and that was very painful. I keep getting hot flashes and sweating then freezing. Im doing my best to stay positive I seem to come and go maybe it's the body fighting this I don't know.. This has been very tuff and i still can't grasp how serious this is.. I keep thinking i am fine then quickly realize I'm not.. Wheeeww I'm gonna do my best to never let this happen to me or anyone I know


----------



## sothunfried

just keep your chin up GOD is helping ya.
your still in many peoples prayers including mine, just go slow.


----------



## snookdoctor

You don't need bashing. I know you've bashed yourself enough over this. Man, I'm feeling for you, and hope you get over this pretty quickly. I have been struck several times, but always been saved by the boots. They aren't guaranteed to keep you from getting bit, but they help. 

Keep your attitude up and don't push yourself too hard until you body is ready for it.

You have a lot of people on here, most you probably don't know, that are pulling for you.


----------



## scandmx5

Glad to hear you're moving as best as you can gade! Forget the fool PMing you junk...shows how weak he is to feel the need to insult a man laid up in the hospital who was not far from death's door just a few days ago.  I'm sure he's done something stupid as well.


----------



## Mark K

Despite what you think - my PM (Which stands for private message) was meant as a joke to hopefully get a laugh out of you. I don't drink either, haven't in about 22yrs now. I wasn't implying anything, so relax and concentrate on following Dr's orders and getting better. Good luck!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks fellas .. I am making progress the swelling has went down . Just gonna be one day at a time. Hopefully by the weekend I may be good enough to go home.. Thanks for everyone and there support.. I have been informed as i go about the ordeal it's just tuff for me to grasp It all i had no idea how serious it was and that I nearly died I don't remember that part of it... Thanks again Gon family


----------



## Lead Poison

Prayers sent. 

Get well and go kill a big deer this season.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That would be the high light to a drury start to the season and it would be great just to be able to walk again and spend the rest of my life with my wife and family. Its even more of a blessing that I may have the opportunity to get back in the great outdoors amongst god and nature... I am most thankful for the gift of life that i was sparred with... Thanks again to so many people that have prayed and supported me and uplifted me trough these difficult times...


----------



## Lukikus2

Still thinking about ya'. I was almost bitten three times and the good Lord intervened everytime. Always wondered what the outcome would have been, now I know. Hate it for you and your family. Get better. Got lots of folks praying for you. One big plus -- No surgery.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's exactly right ! I am glad you where bit it is not good at all. I am going to make a post it's going to be very long but I'm going to tell exactly what happened from the start to now I will begin working on this so everyone can see the turn of events.. God bless


----------



## 4HAND

Still praying for you man. Keep your chin up.


----------



## bubbabuck

Checking in on you regularly dude!!....Keep fighting to get up and out of the hospital and into a tree !!!...ASAP!!


Im headed to Illinois tomorrow and will make JT post up some fine deer pics friday  from the field....just to pump you up !!


----------



## smitty

Glad your in good spirits today ! Taking it as it comes ,wishing you the best and that we all learned from the events your enduring now ! I have for sure and look foward to you getting home soon and on with your life ! Keep us posted !


----------



## snookdoctor

Have you been keeping a picture record of your leg? I bet you haven't felt like it most times.


----------



## Eudora

*" I keep getting hot flashes and sweating then freezing"*

Wow, my wife is going through the same thing of hot flashes, sweating, then freezing. I wonder if she's encountered a snake recently?  Hang in their Champ !  I've been keeping up with your progress and admire your spirits.  You've been through a lot and everyone has learned some valuable lessons from your experience.  The power of prayer is AWESOME !


----------



## bigelow

dude wheres my jello ive been waiting

glad to hear you are recovering im sure you know it will be a slow process...get well soon...the woods will be there when you get better


----------



## Etoncathunter

Glad things are getting better, just hang in there. Just sit back and admire the cute nurses.


----------



## Beagler282

I noticed you said they were giving you steroids. If you wouldn't mind could you ask them the name of the steroid they were using. Reason I ask this is because I always carry a bottle of Dexamethasone that is a steroid I give to my hounds when they are snake bitten. It controls the swelling and I've always wondered if the same steroid could be used on humans for poisonous snake bites.


----------



## j_seph

Still gives me the willies. I stepped on a 5 footer several years ago and luckily it was cold enough he didn't strike. All I knew was I had stepped on a huge pile of snake and ruined my drawers. I shot with bow into the middle of the pile,  it killed him and was the only time he rattled. I dropped to my knees after that. I was a half mile in on WMA, by myself and no one knew where I was at. Longest half mile back I ever walked. I swear there was a snake behinds every tree.


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent man you got this!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

On Saturday sept 29th I met with a member at my hunting lease in Polk county ga. I had taken my 10 year old neighbors boy trey along with 11 year old mason and his grandpa shorty 72 I believe. We arrived at around 630 and began to plant food plots as we had 8 to do. We had just go done planting the 5 th plot I sent club member Danny ( a retired fire captain) and trey back to get more seed and fertilizer. I told shorty I was going to the end and fertlize one of our white Durana plots with 0-46-0 I rode the atv down with the spreader and noticed a snake crawling across the plot. I ran it over with the atv. I got off the atv to see if I killed the snake.. Here is where I messed up I had no boots on only tennis shoes I had no weapon other than my feet and hands I tried to stomp the snake as it was crawling away ( bad move ) I lost my balance and fell to the right side of the snake. The snake struck me as I was falling I got back up found a stick and started striking the snake. The stick broke I got another and finally killed it i looked at it briefly and laid it down I looked at my leg and seen blood running and a bite I knew he had got me good. Mason seen what was happening and running. I told him to go get Danny now I had been bitten. I tired to remain calm and not move much at all and keep my heart rate to a minimum. As not to spread the venom any quicker Danny came and immediately knew I was in danger and quickly rushed me to his truck. By the time we go into the truck I had a horrible taste in my mouth and my limbs mouth etc where going numb. As we rushed toward the awaiting ambulance it was getting worse my stomach had gone into a not and breathing was becoming difficult. Hey secured me in the ambulance and got iv's going. The original plan was to goto Polk county however they did not have enough anti venom. Redmond hospital in Rome was now the destination. It took ruffly 45 mins to an hour to reach the er from time of bite. By the time I got there I was loosing concisnuss my breathing had greatly been reduced and a couple of times was stopping. They rushed me into er and gave me the anti venom. My body rejected it. I then went into shock and begin to cough and swallowing my tongue. They game me some kinds of meds to reverse what had happened. Each day was a new obsticle. Swelling, cloting organ function was some of the worries. It has now going on day 6 and I am just now able to begin to get out of the bed and take very small steps. The pain is enourmous. The swelling has went done and i am out of the dark. I am left with the horrible remains of the venom and damage done to my nerves and muscles in my leg. It is gonna take some time to recover from this near death experience. I am so thankful for Danny Byers and his fireman fast acting that helped save my life. There has been so many that have prayed and offered to help me. The outpouring of concern from here and numerous churches family work and friends. Please use extreme caution when you come in contact with a dangerous snake, make sure to where your boots or dispatch the snake with the proper weapon. In my case I should have left the snake alone. He wasn't trying to hurt me he was leaving. I tried to harm the snake causing it to attack me. I don't like snakes now or before. Sometimes it's better to leave them be. I was just worried that the older man or boys would be bit and got myself bit by being stupid. Some things here I didn't know I was told. I am doing the best I can to explain what happened. Thank you Gon for your support and prayers. I will keep you updated through out the rest of the process..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

bubbabuck said:


> Checking in on you regularly dude!!....Keep fighting to get up and out of the hospital and into a tree !!!...ASAP!!
> 
> 
> Im headed to Illinois tomorrow and will make JT post up some fine deer pics friday  from the field....just to pump you up !!


Hot dog I can't wait so looking forward to this !!!! I'm getting better y'all better watch out l o l


----------



## Gadestroyer74

snookdoctor said:


> Have you been keeping a picture record of your leg? I bet you haven't felt like it most times.


I do have a couple of pictures not to many..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Eudora said:


> Wow, my wife is going through the same thing of hot flashes, sweating, then freezing. I wonder if she's encountered a snake recently?  Hang in their Champ !  I've been keeping up with your progress and admire your spirits.  You've been through a lot and everyone has learned some valuable lessons from your experience.  The power of prayer is AWESOME !


He power of prayer is awesome they tell me the hot flashes Could be a couple things my body fighting the venom or meds making me do that.. I didn't have hot flashes when I was bit..


----------



## steve60

I have been keeping up with this post, been praying. Live in SC. Have never seen a ratler here, but been look out for the copperheads. Healing in Jesus name.
Steve


----------



## Gadestroyer74

j_seph said:


> Still gives me the willies. I stepped on a 5 footer several years ago and luckily it was cold enough he didn't strike. All I knew was I had stepped on a huge pile of snake and ruined my drawers. I shot with bow into the middle of the pile,  it killed him and was the only time he rattled. I dropped to my knees after that. I was a half mile in on WMA, by myself and no one knew where I was at. Longest half mile back I ever walked. I swear there was a snake behinds every tree.


It has more scared than anything now to be off in the woods alone with no help I would have been done for.. The hard part of this all is my body did the fighting as it rejected the anti venom. My white blood cells along with pain meds and antibiotics and other meds to help control the symptoms from the venom. To actually fight the venom was up to my immune system. What an ordeal this has been


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Beagler282 said:


> I noticed you said they were giving you steroids. If you wouldn't mind could you ask them the name of the steroid they were using. Reason I ask this is because I always carry a bottle of Dexamethasone that is a steroid I give to my hounds when they are snake bitten. It controls the swelling and I've always wondered if the same steroid could be used on humans for poisonous snake bites.


I am not sure of the name but that's what it was suppose to help me do.


----------



## Timberchicken

Gadestroyer74, I took 1 for the team today! No pic though.. Get well soon!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Timberchicken said:


> Gadestroyer74, I took 1 for the team today! No pic though.. Get well soon!


Did you blast that sucker !


----------



## j_seph

Don't know about dogs but dexamethasone is a demon in itself to humans.


----------



## Timberchicken

Cruising stick on top of the noggin. He didnt know what was coming. Had the leggings on though.


----------



## snookdoctor

One thing for sure, you have been typing pretty good for being on morphine. I've had it a couple times, and it just puts me to sleep.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yeah I have had help with the typing I havent had morphine since 11 am today.. I'm feeling pretty good right now.. I have done come down with a dadgum bronchitis or something like that and got the hard dry weasing cough just another darn bump in the road


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Timberchicken said:


> Cruising stick on top of the noggin. He didnt know what was coming. Had the leggings on though.


 woo were yeah come on. Just don't miss it didn't work out to good for me..


----------



## Timberchicken

I was cruising timber in Bryan county and had the cell phone in one hand and the 5 ft cruise stick (with heavy metal tip on end) in the other when the deal went down. Couldn't help thinking about u.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man glad you didn't get bit my leg didn stand a chance against that rattler. I got a little led poisoning friend at home and some boots. Im still going to be careful and use My head from hearts on out..


----------



## Timberchicken

I have heard 2 different stories of someone bitten by rattler with snake boots/leggings on and bite still left a huge bruise. I bet it was hard hit for u. You definitely will always have a story to share with folks for rest of your life. I hope and pray for steady recovery and a good deer season for you this year.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you.. Yeah i have quite a story and glad I'm alive . Best point I can make is don't be a hero or stupid let the thing be. If you must killl it use the right method and from a safe distance. They tell me here at the hospital they haven't had a rattle snake bite ever. It is very rare and most always the snake will flee unless your like me and push the issue then there gonna attacked


----------



## alvishere

God is Good!!!   Glad he was watching over you!


----------



## shoot2grill

I been praying and keeping up with your progress, today should be better than yesterday! Keep your chin up ...your past the worst part.


----------



## papaz

Just read this whole thread, said a prayer for you and will keep on praying!  Hoping for a complete recovery and just think what a testimony you will have after you do.  God still has a work for you to do!!  Most good "Testimonies" come after the "Test".  Hang in there and keep the faith!!


----------



## bhblackwell

hey gs74 have been keeping up with this post sence i read it man i am glad u are doing ok i am praying for you and hope u have a speedily recovery sounds like you are doing better keep up the good fight god bless you brother and stay encouraged we claim a complete healing in the name of jesus


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Good morning everybody. I'm still making it. My
Blood pressure was alittle low today at 96 over 53 lowest it's been since early in the week. Say it could be meds don't know. I'm gettin up and walking some however I am not able to put much weight at all on my right leg. After maybe 7 to 10 mintues it begins to burn and hurt extremely bad. I really don't know what's happening and the dr and nurses don't either. Just keep telling me I was bit by a snake and they don't know how long it's gonna take or what the ramifications are Gonna be from it. My emtions have been really crazy I'm scared upset down I'm fighting with everything within me. The leg simply isn't responding well there is no telling how long this could take. I really appreciate reading everyone's responses. It really helps keep me motivated. I am most thankful for my life. Whether my leg fully recovers or not I am glad to be alive !!


----------



## hicktownboy

Hang in there man! You got great support here! Prayers sent for you again!


----------



## Keebs

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Good morning everybody. I'm still making it. My
> Blood pressure was alittle low today at 96 over 53 lowest it's been since early in the week. Say it could be meds don't know. I'm gettin up and walking some however I am not able to put much weight at all on my right leg. After maybe 7 to 10 mintues it begins to burn and hurt extremely bad. I really don't know what's happening and the dr and nurses don't either. Just keep telling me I was bit by a snake and they don't know how long it's gonna take or what the ramifications are Gonna be from it. My emtions have been really crazy I'm scared upset down I'm fighting with everything within me. The leg simply isn't responding well there is no telling how long this could take. I really appreciate reading everyone's responses. It really helps keep me motivated. I am most thankful for my life. Whether my leg fully recovers or not I am glad to be alive !!


 Hang in there, my biggest belief (and saying) is:
_*"IF the Lord brings you to it, HE will see you through it"*_
This has happened for a reason, not for us to question, but to be gone through.  Best wishes for a full recovery!


----------



## j_seph

Keep that head up and flirt with the nurses more.


----------



## Keebs

j_seph said:


> Keep that head up and flirt with the nurses more.


 at least if he tried to chase them, he couldn't catch them  just _yet_!
Maybe someone could send him a twista mat, might help him exercise more!


----------



## ranger1977

Been followin' this thread since the beginning. I have not posted yet. We don't even know you, but my family and I have been keepin' you in our thoughts and prayers. I am glad you were not by yourself. The result may have been much worse. Hang in there man.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahah yall are funny.. I have a beautiful wife that has been sitting here my side  the entire time. I think if i can chase or twist anything it would be her lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

ranger1977 said:


> Been followin' this thread since the beginning. I have not posted yet. We don't even know you, but my family and I have been keepin' you in our thoughts and prayers. I am glad you were not by yourself. The result may have been much worse. Hang in there man.


Thank you and your family for your prayers and concerns. I am very thankful I was not alone. I would have died no doubt..


----------



## Nicodemus

Sounds like you might be startin` to feel a little better. Are you able to eat anything much?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Nic i eating some not alot don't have much of an appetite inam eating and drinking though. I am really pushing my self more and more to walk better I have made it to the haul and back and starting to get better at it. I was able to have a vowel movement finaly this morning. First time since friday. I am slowly improving I just have to be patient and let it happen


----------



## Addicted

Hey I'm back! Been busy at work and just got close enough to a computer to check in.  Sounds like your making progress. 
Great!

I'll check in again later. Save me some Jello! LOL

RandyP


----------



## HuntFishCook

Sorry to hear of this, glad to see your on the road to recovery. You and your family are in my prayers..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you huntnfish.. Randy your cracking me up.. Thanks for checking in on me that put a smile on my face...


----------



## blackstar

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you might be startin` to feel a little better. Are you able to eat anything much?



Maybe Nic could send you some of his chille.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Uttt ohh somebody's been walking ...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

blackstar said:


> Maybe Nic could send you some of his chille.


Hmmm that's a Thought


----------



## Addicted

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Uttt ohh somebody's been walking ...



Fancy Jommies dude!

Ya know, I'm getting a little concerned about you. It seems you are no stranger to close calls.
My dad and I were talking about you last night. I heard something to the fact that you once had a fight with the losing end of a chainsaw?

When you recover from this,,, you need to play the lottery.
Alot!


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Im glad to see you up even if its just baby steps. Good luck and hope everything gets back to normal soon.


----------



## j_seph

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Nic i eating some not alot don't have much of an appetite inam eating and drinking though. I am really pushing my self more and more to walk better I have made it to the haul and back and starting to get better at it. I was able to have a vowel movement finaly this morning. First time since friday. I am slowly improving I just have to be patient and let it happen


That had to hurt, steroids and antibiotics will do that kind of thing to ya.


----------



## shoalbass

Glad you are doing better!!  Now don't get be going getting involved in no snake handling church   Get better soon the Deer are waiting on you!


----------



## joemiehe

*Get well soon*

Hey Gadestoyer.  I've been reading your posts and all your updates.  I hope everything gets better for you.  I can't imagine how stir crazy you must be going.  I've always wondered what a snake bite like that would feel like and you described it perfectly to where I'm not curious anymore.  I'm sure that thing injected you with more venom than normal since it was ran over and felt very threatened.  Hopefully there's no permanent damage to your leg.  I hope everything gets better for you and that you're able to get in the woods soon and kill some deer.  Kick that venom's butt!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman 52

Tjj


----------



## Paymaster

Good to see you are up and moving! Prayers for you still going up!!!


----------



## bonecollector

good to see your ok bud dont know ya but hate to see this happen to anyone keep pushing and youll be there in no time


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Addicted said:


> Fancy Jommies dude!
> 
> Ya know, I'm getting a little concerned about you. It seems you are no stranger to close calls.
> My dad and I were talking about you last night. I heard something to the fact that you once had a fight with the losing end of a chainsaw?
> 
> When you recover from this,,, you need to play the lottery.
> Alot!


Man  that's crazy y'all know about that. How the heck did y'all hear about that? I did get cut in the back of the head with a chainsaw when I was 19 darn need killed me. Wow I have been very lucky and blessed with these serious things that have occurred I need to be more careful. No worries I'm not going no where near no dang snake handling anything. I'm gettng there I have been walking a good bit today. I am most likely going home tomorrow Praise the lord


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Them sure are some pretty socks.  Glad your doing better sounds like your on the road to a good recovery.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man y'all are killing me haha my wife put them big bid things on me !! There warm too..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man my gon family sure has made my day y'all are awesome.. Thanks so much for the prayers support and uplifting


----------



## bhblackwell

hey gs74 was checking up on you man it is good to see them pictures of you walking keep up the good work and healing and remember it might be a slow go but take your time and i know you want to go home but it is better safe than sorry thank god you are ok dont know you but thru this seems like i do now god bless you brother and me and my family and church is continueing to pray for you hang in there buddy it is getting better


----------



## Nicodemus

blackstar said:


> Maybe Nic could send you some of his chille.





Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hmmm that's a Thought





I can do it!


----------



## j_seph

Alright, spill the beans here. How does one go about getting cut on the back of the head with a chainsaw? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Nicodemus

j_seph said:


> Alright, spill the beans here. How does one go about getting cut on the back of the head with a chainsaw? Inquiring minds want to know




Now how many folks do you know that can juggle a runnin` chainsaw and a mad rattlesnake at the same time?


----------



## frankwright

That was my thought too. The chainsaw to the head will be a good story when you get to feeling better.

Glad to hear your recovery is doing well, you will be back in the woods in no time I am sure.

Good Luck!


----------



## Keebs

j_seph said:


> Alright, spill the beans here. How does one go about getting cut on the back of the head with a chainsaw? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## saltwatercowboy

Man I just got back from camp today and read this.I planted plots tuesday and did the same thing.I left the snakeboots that I work in, in the truck and wore tennis shoes.And yes I know better as well.Get well soon.


----------



## Addicted

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Man  that's crazy y'all know about that. How the heck did y'all hear about that? I did get cut in the back of the head with a chainsaw when I was 19 darn need killed me. Wow I have been very lucky and blessed with these serious things that have occurred I need to be more careful. No worries I'm not going no where near no dang snake handling anything. I'm gettng there I have been walking a good bit today. I am most likely going home tomorrow Praise the lord



Ha ha our parents have been talking. No secrets when they get together. Lol

It looks like I might have opened a new can of worms. Now you got more splaining to do Lucy!


----------



## j_seph

Addicted said:


> Ha ha our parents have been talking. No secrets when they get together. Lol
> 
> It looks like I might have opened a new can of worms. Now you got more splaining to do Lucy!



maybe if he has to take the morphine this eve(hope he don't) the beans will start rolling


----------



## sharpeblades

Any pictures of the bite??????


----------



## ChrisTheDeerHunter

Looks like you are on the road to recovery now.  Sorry that it has been so tuff.  Hope you get better 100% and are able to get back to doing all the things you love.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

sharpeblades said:


> Any pictures of the bite??????


The pics are back on one of the pages somewhere


----------



## Gadestroyer74

saltwatercowboy said:


> Man I just got back from camp today and read this.I planted plots tuesday and did the same thing.I left the snakeboots that I work in, in the truck and wore tennis shoes.And yes I know better as well.Get well soon.


I won't be doing that again no way ! Lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

j_seph said:


> maybe if he has to take the morphine this eve(hope he don't) the beans will start rolling


No morphine or pain pills since yesteday at 11 I cut them off told them I got this and didn't need it weeks That was tuff


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Addicted said:


> Ha ha our parents have been talking. No secrets when they get together. Lol
> 
> It looks like I might have opened a new can of worms. Now you got more splaining to do Lucy!


Lord Jesus I'm in trouble now... Thanks alot more horror stories... Lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ok here is the scoop on the chainsaw. I was 19 years old ( many years ago ) I was in the logging business. The chain saw I was using ( husky 268xp) the kick back bar was messing up so it was removed.. A tree was cut that landed it the top of another tree. I was told to cut the top out of it. I stuck the saw over the top of my head the tree had pressure on it. When I went to cut the tree it popped sending the saw back toward my face I turned my head and it cut me in the back of the head in three places nearly cuttin the entire length of the back of my head from side to side.. I fell to the ground and was rushed to what was then parkway regional hospital I was in ICU for a while then was transported to Crawford long in Atlanta stayed there for awhile too. They where worried about spinal fluid leaking on my brain. I got to come home and was bed riden for 2 months couldn't walk anything I cut the tendons and muscles in the back of my head. I lost alot of blood my memory coordination etc. I still have affects of it to this day.. There y'all go the rest of it.. I am a walking miracle it seems I have now been near death twice now.. I need to pay attention more and realize there is a purpose for me here on earth and except it.. Man y'all are killing me haha lol


----------



## Timberchicken

Now that explains everything.....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Timberchicken said:


> Now that explains everything.....


----------



## snookdoctor

You think the effects of that old chainsaw injury led to you...........ahhh, never mind.

Keep gettin better B.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha snook ! That darn chainsaw led to alot of problems.. My mama always told me I was meaner than a rattle snake I'm not so sure about that now.. That sucker didn't woop me thank the lord and i am still here. Must be some kinda meaness there lol


----------



## Addicted

Timberchicken said:


> Now that explains everything.....



Yep, makes since now.


----------



## XIronheadX

You can now claim to be 10ft tall and snakeproof! Glad to hear the prayers worked.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahah y'all have been so funny and uplifting.. I just got to take a shower for the first time. Since I have been here and man was that painful. Just the water running down my leg hurt so bad it is very painful to even just touch my leg.. I am getting better it's times like this that humbly remind me this isn't over yet and i still got along ways to go with this...


----------



## Gulfin

Good luck getting out of there and hope you heal up quick!


----------



## mattweeks

Good thing you didn't go to cartersville I got bit by a copper head 3 years ago on my foot wearing flip flops they did the same thing contacted posin control sent me home 6 hours later after paying $150 Er co pay woke up the next morning with my leg swollen to my knee my wife made me go to kennastone had to pay $150 agin cartersville was supost to keep me for 24 hr  so $300 and 3 weeks out of work broke me wish you the best of luck an a speedy recovery


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dang man I have been here in Redmond tomorrow makes 6 days it's been a ruff time with this.. Glad your ok I'm gonna be broke too !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad your recovering well & going home soon.  Looking forward to you getting back in action.


----------



## Addicted

You better get out of there soon! The smoke poles come out next week. 
No way I'd let a potential deadly bite of a venomous snake keep me from that.
Come on now, MAN UP

Jusy kiddin, Keep getting better!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha randy I don't own a smoke pole but i do have a bow.. Trust me I have been thinking of a way I can go..had a tuff morning this morning. Barry could make it to bathroom leg hurting bad. Doc came in said that the nureogical and nerve part of it is gonna take some time and it's gonna hurt for awhile I'm getting ready to go home now.. I will keep updating this thread of how things progress.. Have a great day everybody !


----------



## elfiii

You're up early today. Going home is a good sign. Time to get back in the fight!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You dog gone right . I Wana get back in the woods just alittle gimpy yet. Gotta be careful..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

*.*

Gad, docs still letting you go home today?  Im sure there will be something else positive come from your situation but if nothing else this thread has shown me that even with all our bickering back and forth we hunters still have each others back when its needed. 
 With that said between the snake bite and the chainsaw you should post your every location on this forum during thunderstorms.  I wouldnt want to be close if lightning is around!


----------



## ALPHAMAX

good to hear your doing lots better, take it easy- I was just wandering after the snake bite how quick in time was it that you got to the doctor


----------



## Keebs

Going home will do wonders for you, just sleeping in your own bed will make a big difference!  Good Luck & keep us posted!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Glad your feeling better & getting your strength back. I have left my snake boots at the house several times when I shoulda had em on. You have done a great job keeping us updated & explaining the results of this whole ordeal from day to day. Hope your full recovery is soon. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Addicted

I think after Brians ordeal there will alot more people wearing snake protection from here on out.

I know I will!


----------



## triton

A man who has took on two of the meanest things on earth and come out on the good side plus he knows he has a bigger purpose in life.This man knows God is walking beside him.I have said a few prayers for you & I hope you can get back in the woods real soon an put them youngsters on some deer.Take it easy and Good luck. Oh yea get a big one this year.


----------



## Carp

Prayers sent.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Addicted said:


> I think after Brians ordeal there will alot more people wearing snake protection from here on out.
> 
> I know I will!


I hope after this ordeal and seeing what happens that not only myself but others will use more caution. I have said several times in this thread that I mad mistakes. It is costly me dearly.. I got home today around 10 am i hurt quite a bit. It's gonna be a tuff road I'm gonna be outta work for several weeks and endless dr bills.. Now you have to ask yourself was this worth it just to kill the snake?  No it wasnt !!! I will keep everybody updated as I go. Now I sit around and wander what I will do with myself.....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Good morning everybody. Hope all my hunting buddies are in the woods or having a great day. Yesterday i over done it and caused the leg to swell alot. Been feeling good here lately. Got a touch of bronchitis but we are doing going. Hope everyone had a great day god bless


----------



## Wastin Bullets

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Good morning everybody. Hope all my hunting buddies are in the woods or having a great day. Yesterday i over done it and caused the leg to swell alot. Been feeling good here lately. Got a touch of bronchitis but we are doing going. Hope everyone had a great day god bless



They still got you on anti-biotics? if so at least that should knock the bronchitis out fairly quick... I went through 2 weeks of Bronchitis a few weeks ago.. it was horrible... (no insurance so no medicine for me)


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yes I am and have been on antibiotics for over a week and some strong stuff too and it's getting worse. May have to go monday and get breathing treatment. I have alot on sinus issues and usally get it once or so a year haven't had it in awhile.. Just bad timing with this lol.. I am thankful to be alive and home.. After being bit by a rattle snake and cut in the head with a chain saw I think I can handle this lol


----------



## Wastin Bullets

haha I hear that... I have busted my head open before.. but never by a chain saw... that was a crazy story...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It was scary and I hope I never have anything else like that again.. Blood was gushing out like niagar falls bad deal


----------



## walkinboss01

Wow!! Sounds like you need to wear snake boots and a helmet from now on. I'm glad to hear you're starting to do better.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha now there's a Thought.. Look like the Phil'sbury dough man hunting lol


----------



## quinn

I think you might own the phrase "When yer dumb...you gotta be tough! I think Jeff Foxworthy might wanna add the snake stomping bit to his hunting video's!I'm picturing in my head you huntin with a helmet on now!Good to here your on the recovery road!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha man that's funny I can just see it now


----------



## quinn

Yea, the other hunters calling you short bus hunter!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha the short bus snake idjit lol


----------



## SCDieselDawg

I shared this story about the Snake with my Dad today. He was telling me about a Copperhead he found stretched across the back steps earlier this week. Said he was gonna stomp it if he could get close enough. When I got done scolding him I told him about your story. Now he walks around the yard toting a shovel with him.


----------



## DeepweR

u should change your user name to STOMPER!!! lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74

SCDieselDawg said:


> I shared this story about the Snake with my Dad today. He was telling me about a Copperhead he found stretched across the back steps earlier this week. Said he was gonna stomp it if he could get close enough. When I got done scolding him I told him about your story. Now he walks around the yard toting a shovel with him.


Man I'm glad he didn't stomp it.. It darn sure didn't work for me. I'm not not nearly as fast as that snake is.. Stomper huh nah I believe I will just call the judge lol


----------



## smitty

Glad your doing better ! Occupied and in good company !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yes sir feeling much better. The leg is just gonna take time to get back to full health. I have a cane I walk around with and can get around ok. Thanks bud


----------



## sothunfried

glad your feeling better gd!
just take it easy  and you'll get back to normal soon.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you suth ! I am about bored outta my mind sittin here at home


----------



## j_seph

Headed to woods yesterday and got a rattler with 6 and a button. This thread was the first thing I thought of when I seen it. With the use of a silverado front tire on it's head and a shovel he won't get the op to do this kind of damage to one of our members. Sorry snake lovers.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's great ! That's why I kill them myself we have to many kids and elderly in our club not to. I just gonns have me a weapon instead of my dang foot lol


----------



## bowtie

i know gadestroyer very well....he probably didn't want ya'll to know....but he is the reason jeff foxworthy has the redneck jokes....jeff calls brian weekly to find out what he has done....lol...wheels on the bus go round and round....bullip bullip....ya'll needed to hear about his deer hunt that was recorded at my house....a few on here has heard it....remember that brian...hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Ohh gawd bless America... Awe man I don't recall the deer hunt mr medley but you and that bus and killdee running me over. You hairy back knuckle dragger you .....


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I am so thankful right now. I received a phone call from a person I just met but have knew of for a couple years. Him and his wife.came  to visit me and my wife at home saturday to see how I was doing and to meet. We all instantly clicked. Today he called me and ask if I felt like going hunting. I did feel Prety good. I soar sure. He offered to come get me and take me to his farm ( 60 plus acres ) I was completely stunned. He even let me bring my minie me my neighbors son who has never been hunting set me up wih my ground blind over one of his food plots. I cannot think him enough.. My little buddy is like a ninja he has never been hunting and he is doing great ! Here he is






Here is a view of him with my bow and our blind 




Here is our view for te evening


----------



## hicktownboy

Yeah man! Glad to see you out in the woods!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is a pic of the snake bandit lol


----------



## bigelow

when you get to be 100%..teach us how to clobber a rattler will ya...glad your getting better


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha that's funny ! I got back home and I barely could get my boot off . My foot and ankle had swollen so much. I had no idea that was Gonna happen. It was fun getting out there. My. Neighbors boy had a blast on his first ever hunt at 10 years old


----------



## Bama B

Keeping you in our prayers


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you bama ! Believe I may have over done it just alittle bit today, but it was well worth it !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hello everybody hope everyone is having a great day. Update leg has been swollen for sometime now able to walk on it and feel pretty good. Main issue now is the swelling. Relly wanting to go back to work tomorrow lots of folks say I don't
Need too


----------



## dawglover73

I've told my story here before over the years... about 5 or 6 years ago I was bitten by a copperhead.  I never saw him, he was sunning and it was a cool night followed by a sunny day... recipe for a bite.  He got me in the leg, very close to where you took it.  I felt bad, had swelling, etc., but the Dr. told me I would be back to normal in no time at all.  No kidding- I was out on the lake, jet skiing the next afternoon.  I've often thought of how lucky I was this was a copperhead, rather than a rattler.  I'm glad you are doing well, and though I'd love to rag on you for stomping at a snake, I stomped out a copperhead a few years ago.  It's kind of like a football coach going for it on 4th down.  If you succeed, they'll call you a hero... if you don't... they'll give you grief.  Good luck in the recovery process.


----------



## bowtie

no you don't need to go to work yet....you need to get the leg from swelling up before that....sitting behind a wheel not be able to move will not help it....need to elevate it a little


----------



## elfiii

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hahaha the short bus snake idjit lol



Yeah, but you will be a rich celebrity. Who gets the last laugh?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hahaha Elfi !!! Robbie I have been walking in the woods for about 3 hours in my tennis with Aaron and it did great.. I am leaving in the morning going to Illinois it's all drop and hook and I should be back thrusday them take off till Monday and leave again.. I am gonna slow down and not work so hard.. For awhile


----------



## Bkeepr

Prayers for your recovery and hoping for no surgery!


----------



## elfiii

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Hahaha Elfi !!! Robbie I have been walking in the woods for about 3 hours in my tennis with Aaron and it did great.. I am leaving in the morning going to Illinois it's all drop and hook and I should be back thrusday them take off till Monday and leave again.. I am gonna slow down and not work so hard.. For awhile



Don't push it. That leg is going to take a little while to heal right.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

dawglover73 said:


> I've told my story here before over the years... about 5 or 6 years ago I was bitten by a copperhead.  I never saw him, he was sunning and it was a cool night followed by a sunny day... recipe for a bite.  He got me in the leg, very close to where you took it.  I felt bad, had swelling, etc., but the Dr. told me I would be back to normal in no time at all.  No kidding- I was out on the lake, jet skiing the next afternoon.  I've often thought of how lucky I was this was a copperhead, rather than a rattler.  I'm glad you are doing well, and though I'd love to rag on you for stomping at a snake, I stomped out a copperhead a few years ago.  It's kind of like a football coach going for it on 4th down.  If you succeed, they'll call you a hero... if you don't... they'll give you grief.  Good luck in the recovery process.


It was the same conditions as you described and I deff couldn't do what you done that joker dang near killed me.... I am just now getting where I can walk decent. That has now taken 10 days to get to this point I was in hospital 7 days.. I hope I never have that happen again


----------



## Gadestroyer74

elfiii said:


> Don't push it. That leg is going to take a little while to heal right.


 I am a truck driver and sit all day.. Which is what I am doing now... They gave me a load and reload that is drop and hook on both ends I can take all the time I need to see how I do. If I can't do it they will swap me out with another truck and I will come back.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Welp here we go. Hope I am not making a mistake going back to work today. Only time will tell. I hope everyone has a great day...Illinois here i come


----------



## smitty

Good Luck !! Drive safe. !!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you smitty.. The first day back went pretty good. Didn't really have any problems just the legged swelled really bad.. Need to get back home and rest some more not quite ready to working just yet.. Everyone have a great day


----------



## NCHillbilly

Glad to hear that you're healing up.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you hillbilly.. I gotta go to the dr Friday at 930 am


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Well just got bad news doctor says no work for the Next week and that I need to stay off leg and keep it elevated as much as possible.. More pain meds and antibiotics have to come back in a week.. Dadgum it !!


----------



## snookdoctor

Don't push yourself. Just cause the nurses got tired of your whining and kicked you out of the hospital don't mean you are ready for a marathon.....or a stompin party.
Rest and let it heal!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

HHaha I should have exspected that response from you snook lol. I am so tired of being confined errr


----------



## Keebs

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Well just got bad news doctor says no work for the Next week and that I need to stay off leg and keep it elevated as much as possible.. More pain meds and antibiotics have to come back in a week.. Dadgum it !!


 good lawd man, you could've died,  one more week ain't gonna do you in!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yeah I guess I should be alittle more humble huh I am just a hard working fast pace kinda guy I feel great walking no problem just the darn swelling etc..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Was able to get out with the little fella today. We didn't see anything. He was just abit to high strung today and couldn't keep him still and quiet. The leg is doing good I'm home resting now with it elevated. Hope everyone had a good smoke like saturday


----------



## deerehauler

Just saw this post. Good to hear a positive out come from a stand up guy. I can only imagine how much you want to get back to normal life if you are anything like me and get stir crazy. Hope you are back to normal quickly!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thanks bud... I am gettin there slowly but surely . I was able To go hunting his evening and users my climber .. And I'm suppose to be home with it propped up.. Sssshhhhh I have been cheating alittle.. But I'm gonna be good this weekend


----------



## HotDog

> Sssshhhhh I have been cheating alittle.. But I'm gonna be good this weekend



RIGHT................
Glad to hear your recovery is going well. Good luck and be carefull out there.


----------



## moyehow

Some great people in the hunting brotherhood.  Glad you are feeling better and got to sit a little while.


----------



## applejuice

GLad to hear your moving around, havent checked the thread in a few days. 

Im gonna watch where I step a little closer this weekend !


----------



## Paymaster

Hang in there. Prayers continue for you from here. You need to follow doctor's orders. You don't need a relapse.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Last update ... I want to thank each and every one of you for all your prayers and support this is been a long road and a very eye opening experience. I have learned alot through his ordeal. Inam glad it's over. I am back to 100 percent and returning back to work full time.  Everyone have a safe and great hunting season. Be careful out in the woods...


----------



## 100hunter

wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Thank you 100hunter!


----------



## doubleshot

prayer sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74

And the snake bite saga continues more problems are showing themselves. Starting to see a neurologist had a EMG done. Lost about 21 pounds. Blood pressure has been low dizziness nausea memory is horrible. My balance is awful I am missing steps walking running into things. Some believe I may have MS . Going to the doctor regularly. Severe headaches and with my eyes. Got vertigo. I was healthy as a lark prior to being bit. Very out going and hard working. I find it difficult just to function must less do anything. Lost alot of muscle memory. Fellas you don't ever won't to get bit.. It feels like I am dying a slow death inside..


----------



## The Fever

Gadestroyer74 said:


> And the snake bite saga continues more problems are showing themselves. Starting to see a neurologist had a EMG done. Lost about 21 pounds. Blood pressure has been low dizziness nausea memory is horrible. My balance is awful I am missing steps walking running into things. Some believe I may have MS . Going to the doctor regularly. Severe headaches and with my eyes. Got vertigo. I was healthy as a lark prior to being bit. Very out going and hard working. I find it difficult just to function must less do anything. Lost alot of muscle memory. Fellas you don't ever won't to get bit.. It feels like I am dying a slow death inside..



Dang it man....I was hoping this was going to be over for you...ill keep praying..


----------



## WLhunter

Had the snake boots on all Turkey season..all the prayers include you and your family.


----------



## molon labe

Prayers sent , have the Drs offered any insight as to possible cause, or is this related to the bite?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

At this point they don't have any answers. It has been mentioned the snake bite weakens my immune system and has allowed something to expose it says that may have not otherwise be able to. I really don't know what's wrong. All I can do is go through the process and pray they figure this out. Thank you all for the prayers


----------



## albridges

Prayer sent! I know you have probably been tested for everything, but have you had any kind of rash that would point to Lyme disease? Praying for a fast recovery. Hang in there!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

No sir haven't had any of that.. There gonna be some splaining Monday this can't continue. Something got to be done


----------



## Bowfishin93

Prayers my freind!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

It's been quite awhile now since I was bit by the snake. There isn't a day that goes by I don't think about it or something doesn't remind me of it. I have seen a couple snakes since then and let me tell you it freaks me out ! I get cold chills and the hebeee jeebees when I see them now. I now have nuerorapthy and some serious authorititis . I get cold so much easier my joints kill me. Prior to the snake bite I didn't really get bad cold like I do now I have the same cold weather hunting gear that I hunted ohio and all that up there with and no I freeze when it gets to 25 or 30 unlike the 10 and snowing u hunted it. I simply can't take it now. Boy if you could go back in time and change things and some dumb decisions . I figured I would give a update and bring this back up it certainly is a long read and I am glad it's here to reflect back  on for me..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is the article from the nov GON issue 2012


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is a thread to some videos from the hospital room they are comical to me some may fine them dumb or corny but certainly funny to watch.. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=744856&highlight=


----------



## Jim Boyd

As always, thoughts and prayers for you.

I am the worst for walking in the woods in flip-flops and croc's - I should know better. 

Hope 2015 is YOUR year!!!!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

I don't know if I posted in this thread before and I'm not going to look back at it. So I will say it now, glad you are ok. I remember seeing the threads and reading the article. 
I'm Going turkey hunting in talbot county Sunday with a buddy from work. I asked him if he had snake boots or gaiters. He said no and then why. My reply was that there are plenty of timber rattlers down there. I hope he gets some before then.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I read just the other day where some one who got bit who also made it timber ratler. He was turkey hunting. I never even looked for snakes until I got bit. You can bet I do now.. I am really thankful to be alive and able to live another day. I hope others can be educated by my stupid acts and hopefully save someone from being a bit or killed. Thanks for the kind words !


----------



## swamp hunter

I'm just a Glades Runner down South here. 
I use to catch Snakes and sell them for money' had pet Cottonmouths in my Aquariums. Picked them up daily.
Never been bit. Caught a 24 inch Coral snake that was the Fla. record for awhile.
Now I don't mess with them. I don't catch them , I don't kill them..I just walk around them and leave them alone.
It's workin out real good...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That will always work out real good. Unless one gets you theta you didn't see or no was there. Im surely not gonna go try and find one. If it's near me or where I'm needing to go or a a era I hunt or others go or kids I will shoot it but otherwise I'm not messing with the darn things


----------



## caughtinarut

Glad you were able to overcome that ordeal.


----------



## caughtinarut

swamp hunter said:


> I'm just a Glades Runner down South here.
> I use to catch Snakes and sell them for money' had pet Cottonmouths in my Aquariums. Picked them up daily.
> Never been bit. Caught a 24 inch Coral snake that was the Fla. record for awhile.
> Now I don't mess with them. I don't catch them , I don't kill them..I just walk around them and leave them alone.
> It's workin out real good...



from the looks of it, you need to catch some pythons down there....


----------



## mattech

Prayers sent


----------



## Buck Nasty

Brian,

I saw this and thought you had done got popped again!!!!


----------



## Da Possum

mattech said:


> Prayers sent



^^^ this x's 2


----------



## specialk

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Its gonna be a ruff 24 hours mybody has rejected the antivenom cause a reaction I'm having trouble breathing lost feel to all extremities as well as made my  speech  slurred.. We hope the test go good so there will be no surgery.. I was traveling across a food plot that we just planted. I was going to the next one when I see a decent size snake so I sped up to see it ran. It over with the atv I get off go around an went to stomp it with my foot ( tennis shoes) I  lost my balance and fell over the side away from the snake. On the way down the snake struck me In the back of the calf on right leg I knew istantly I had been bit I quickly jump up grab a stick and disposed of the snake. Stick broke so I got another and beat some more.. Moral here is snake was doing Nothing to me It
> was defending itself from me tryin to kill it.. I should have left it along and went on my way lesson learned.. It was a 4 foot timber ratler with 5 buttons.. Thanks everyone cor your Thoughts and prayers !



wow! this same exact thing happened to another guy that's a member here, can't remember his name though......he got better and I hope you do too!!


----------



## Buckbuster69

Yes sir they are crawlin so get those snake boots out and on. Prayers to him for a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Man that's nuts I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. From what I have learned it took so much outta my immune system to fight off the snake bite that it allowed other things in my body to advance rapidly . That's the way the doctors explained it to me. I doubt mine will get better. My mom has this stuff to so I'm guessing it's hereditary. Some days are ok/good others are bad and hard to make it through the day. I, pretty sure the effects of the snake bite are gone I'm just dealing with the advancement of the things that the snake bite allowed to escalate at a rapid rate... Sure preciate y'all's comments. Lord knows Brian doesn't go to the woods anymore with out my danner snake boots and .40 !


----------



## elfiii

Buck Nasty said:


> Brian,
> 
> I saw this and thought you had done got popped again!!!!



Me too! Glad you are back in the fight Brian and I hope you are wearing your snake boots!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

elfiii said:


> Me too! Glad you are back in the fight Brian and I hope you are wearing your snake boots!



You dog gone right I am budrow ! I didn't mean for it to sound like I got but again . Thank god I haven't been I may not make another round....


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

Just read the story and hope the best for you.  I may have some bad responses to this but the antibiotics may be part of the problem.    They basically poison your system and kill everything.  The sooner you can get off of them the better.

Can't tell you how many times I've come close to the rattlers here in Florida and done stupid stuff.  I guess I've been very lucky.  I will make my sons read this post as well to learn from our mistakes.  Hang in there.  There's power in the relationship with Jesus.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Yes sir that's correct about doing stupid things. I wasn't on antibiotics but I think a few weeks after the bite. So total I think maybe 5 weeks


----------



## westcobbdog

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Yes sir that's correct about doing stupid things. I wasn't on antibiotics but I think a few weeks after the bite. So total I think maybe 5 weeks



Best of Luck healing up Ga.


----------



## hambone76

Prayers sent for you Gadestroyer74.


----------



## notnksnemor

Glad you came out of it OK.
I got a question that hasn't been asked yet.
you still got them tennis shoes?


----------



## j_seph

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Glad you came out of it OK.
> I got a question that hasn't been asked yet.
> you still got them tennis shoes?


I believe he does but as for the draws and the pants...............................


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Bahahaha ! I show ain't got them sneakers no more they lost traction and had a blow out ! Started stumbled fatted and fell ! As far as draws well I never did look or was to unresponsive to know lol.. Show do appreciate you kind fold thinking and praying for me. Every day I get to live it a bonus for the ignorance I displayed that day...


----------



## Headhunter1

We all make mistakes......hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Headhunter1 said:


> We all make mistakes......hope you have a speedy recovery.



Oh I have done well as can be expected this was in oct 2012


----------



## DrWally

Hey Destroyer- blew a 3.5 foot timber rattlers head off the other day- you are an inspiration to many - you keep fightin we keep prayin for you and wajtchin where we put our feet.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Heard that buddy ! I can tell you for sure if I see one it's gonna die if I got my gun. If not I am running the other way. As I have said many times here and don't post this stuff to gain popularity or moral support . I made a huge mistake doing what I did and do not be a idiot like I did. I may be meaner than a snake but I am not ten feet tall and bullet proof lol.. I sure thank everyone for thinking about me and praying for me. Like I was always told stupid hurts !


----------



## SakoL61R

Gadestroyer,
First of all, prayers sent.  I've watched this thread since the beginning and can't even imagine having to go through it, especially if it was my wife or one of my kids.  Didn't realize the after effects could be so bad.
I wanted to thank you for posting about it as I often think about it when my family and I are "at the farm".  We all wear our snakeboots, even my 4 yr old.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

SakoL61R said:


> Gadestroyer,
> First of all, prayers sent.  I've watched this thread since the beginning and can't even imagine having to go through it, especially if it was my wife or one of my kids.  Didn't realize the after effects could be so bad.
> I wanted to thank you for posting about it as I often think about it when my family and I are "at the farm".  We all wear our snakeboots, even my 4 yr old.


thank you fellar... I never even knew what a snake boot was till I got bit. Never even worry about the snakes or looked for them . I was very uneducated about snakes or what was what .. You can bet I am very aware now in everything I do. I hope others can learn from my stupidity and it raise awareness to always be alert even when you are cautious shouldn't ever let your guard down. I also am thankful to still be here and be able to share this experience to others and realize anything can happen at any time and to always pay attention and be smart unlike me


----------



## aaronward9

He may be fine physically, but it sho messed him up in the head...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

aaronward9 said:


> He may be fine physically, but it sho messed him up in the head...



I always been kin to can't get right


----------



## jiminbogart

Local 59 y/o man was bitten and killed by a rattlesnake this week.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

jiminbogart said:


> Local 59 y/o man was bitten and killed by a rattlesnake this week.



Aww man hate to hear that ! I was at the farm today planting soybeans and you better believe my boots was on and my .40 on my side. Sure hate to hear about folks dying or bit yikes


----------



## jiminbogart

I forgot the link:
http://www.oconeeenterprise.com/news/article_0ed5546e-ff00-11e4-a74d-6b0eeeff7035.html


----------



## jiminbogart

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Aww man hate to hear that ! I was at the farm today planting soybeans and you better believe my boots was on and my .40 on my side. Sure hate to hear about folks dying or bit yikes



He was from Oconee County but was bit in Oglethorpe County.

A buddy of mine just moved to Oglethorpe County and both his Dobermans were bitten by either a copperhead or a rattle snake(they didn't find the snake).
Benadryl saved them.


----------



## Hammer Spank

Im really hoping that rattlesnakes (diamonds and timbers) will soon be protected.  Due to massive ignorance they are seriously declining.  Bears, sharks, mountain lions, bobcats, snakes, snapping turtles, etc etc etc can all hurt you.  If you are afraid of them and don't know how to stay safe from them, you really shouldn't be in the outdoors.


----------



## srb

The Lyme disease sounded bad enough,Then bit by a poisonous  snake...Bad deal there...


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hammer Spank said:


> Im really hoping that rattlesnakes (diamonds and timbers) will soon be protected.  Due to massive ignorance they are seriously declining.  Bears, sharks, mountain lions, bobcats, snakes, snapping turtles, etc etc etc can all hurt you.  If you are afraid of them and don't know how to stay safe from them, you really shouldn't be in the outdoors.



That's what makes this a free country . Not everyone has the same fears whether we are educated or not there isn't a soul walking this planet that is perfect and fearless of something everyone reacts different to things or fears glad we live in a free country where we can atleast decided for ourselves how to handle things..


----------



## mattech

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's what makes this a free country . Not everyone has the same fears whether we are educated or not there isn't a soul walking this planet that is perfect and fearless of something everyone reacts different to things or fears glad we live in a free country where we can atleast decided for ourselves how to handle things..



X2, I flopping agree.


----------



## Grey Man

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's what makes this a free country . Not everyone has the same fears whether we are educated or not there isn't a soul walking this planet that is perfect and fearless of something everyone reacts different to things or fears glad we live in a free country where we can atleast decided for ourselves how to handle things..



That's wise, my man. Were you this wise before you got bit?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I would say you may be ignorant to something's life has a way of humbling you and bringing you back to earth.. Some people learn the hard way I happen to be one of them. I rarely make the same mistake twice


----------



## JB0704

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I figured I would give a update and bring this back up it certainly is a long read and I am glad it's here to reflect back  on for me..



All the snake threads reminded me of this'n.  How are things going, have things gotten better since the last update?  I had no idea there was long term issues with bites.


----------



## mattech

Prayers sent


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

JB0704 said:


> All the snake threads reminded me of this'n.  How are things going, have things gotten better since the last update?  I had no idea there was long term issues with bites.



He in Jail.


----------



## oppthepop

prayin!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter

Daggum people bumping old threads. I was like "Oh Noes, he went snake stomping again" Then opened it and found it was the old thread.


----------



## JB0704

Migmack said:


> He in Jail.



Whut


----------



## JB0704

Etoncathunter said:


> I was like "Oh Noes, he went snake stomping again".



This has me lol'n ^^^


----------



## Stumper

Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Stumper said:


> Prayers for a speedy parole hearing.



FIFY


----------



## bigelow

I heard he was in jail too


----------



## mattech

Don't think I've ever tried to stomp a snake.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Is he in jail on a federal snake stomping charge?


----------



## JB0704

NE GA Pappy said:


> Is he in jail on a federal snake stomping charge?



I dunno.


----------



## rydert

smh-ed......


----------



## Nicodemus

JB0704 said:


> All the snake threads reminded me of this'n.  How are things going, have things gotten better since the last update?  I had no idea there was long term issues with bites.




84 years after a big diamondback hit my Grandfather on the foot, he was still having problems with it.


----------



## mattech

I catch slack from some folks, but I wear snake boots anytime I'm in the woods. I'm to busy to stare at the ground with every step I take. I look at it as cheap insurance


----------



## Mako22

4 year old thread but y'all keep on praying for him


----------



## JB0704

Nicodemus said:


> 84 years after a big diamondback hit my Grandfather on the foot, he was still having problems with it.



I guess it's one of those things I never thought much about.  Makes sense, given what the venom's job is.  Hate it for folks who get bit, and hope I never go through that.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I knew a feller who got bit on the neck by a copperhead, and he said it messed him for the rest of his life.


----------



## bigelow

I am no longer praying for him


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Heard a worker on the state capitol grounds in WV got bit by a copperhead yesterday.  It was on Foxnews website earlier


----------



## Nicodemus

mattech said:


> I catch slack from some folks, but I wear snake boots anytime I'm in the woods. I'm to busy to stare at the ground with every step I take. I look at it as cheap insurance





That`s a good thing, especially when you consider the price of Crofab per shot. Especially if you have to have a a goodly number of them. You`ll go broke quick.


----------



## specialk

NCHillbilly said:


> I knew a feller who got bit on the neck by a copperhead, and he said it messed him for the rest of his life.



a copperhead near the throat?.. did this take place at a church?...I might know the same feller....


----------



## Ihunt

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a good thing, especially when you consider the price of Crofab per shot. Especially if you have to have a a goodly number of them. You`ll go broke quick.



Naw! Obamacare fixed all of that! Where have you been? Lol


----------



## Nicodemus

Ihunt said:


> Naw! Obamacare fixed all of that! Where have you been? Lol





I don`t go to town much, and never watch the news.


----------



## Killdee

In jail, really, last  I heard he was wearing out the big catfish in Tennessee I think.


----------



## FMC

First, prayers for a quick recovery.   After a very close call in October several years ago, I no longer go in the woods without snake boots.  According to a snake guy I spoke with, anything 60 degrees and above, they will be out looking for food.   Snake boots a must and now particularly with warmer seasons.


----------



## nate2800

Praying


----------



## sparky

check date on original post


----------



## yellowhammer73

bigelow said:


> I am no longer praying for him





That's funny!!!!


----------



## leoparddog

He was snake bit 4 years ago.  Y'all can stop praying now


----------



## DCHunter

Prayers sent


----------



## NCHillbilly

specialk said:


> a copperhead near the throat?.. did this take place at a church?...I might know the same feller....



This was back when they used to make those big corn shocks out in the fields. He went and cut a bunch of corn one day, and he was shocking it up the next day. He picked up an armful of corn stalks, and the copperhead was apparently in the corn when he picked it up. It bit him on the neck while he was carrying the armful of cornstalks to the shock.

I knew a feller near here who got bit at church by a timber rattler he was holding while he was preaching. He wouldn't go to the hospital, said his faith in the Lord would protect him. It didn't.


----------



## nickel back




----------



## RockyMountainBasser

NCHillbilly said:


> This was back when they used to make those big corn shocks out in the fields. He went and cut a bunch of corn one day, and he was shocking it up the next day. He picked up an armful of corn stalks, and the copperhead was apparently in the corn when he picked it up. It bit him on the neck while he was carrying the armful of cornstalks to the shock.
> 
> I knew a feller near here who got bit at church by a timber rattler he was holding while he was preaching. He wouldn't go to the hospital, said his faith in the Lord would protect him. It didn't.





Now, now....NC.  His faith did protect him......and he is hopefully walking the streets of gold......what his faith didn't protect him from was sheer ignorance. 

Kinda like the guy stuck on the roof during the flood.....begging God to save him......a guy in a boat comes along, he says no, a guy comes by in a helicopter.....he says no.....and the guy dies.............he asks God why didn't he save him........and God asks, what do you think the boat and chopper was??


----------



## 01Foreman400

Prayers sent for a fast recovery.


----------



## benbishop6602

*prayers*

prayers sent for quick return to hunting


----------



## Rockdale Buck

praying


----------

